# Cách chữa bệnh són tiểu như thế nào



## Tuyết 8291 (18/10/19)

Són tiểu không phải là bệnh gây nguy hiểm đến tính mệnh nhưng để có thể điều trị được bệnh đòi hỏi người bệnh phải tuân thủ nghiêm ngặt trong chế độ ăn uống. Chính do đó trong bài viết bữa nay chúng tôi xin chia sẻ lại anh chị em những loại thực phẩm mà bạn nên hoặc không nên ăn trong giai đoạn điều trị bệnh són




​*Người bị són tiểu nên ăn gì? *
_Ăn dưa leo:_ Đa phần mọi người đều nghĩ trong dưa leo chứa phần lớn nước nên việc ăn dưa sẽ làm cho người bệnh đi tiểu nhiều hơn. Tuy nhiên thực tế, trong dưa leo có 1 hợp chất dinh dưỡng có trị giá cao được gọi là silica. Loại chất này có tác dụng hỗ trợ bàng quang, chống viêm nhiễm và tương trợ mô liên kết giúp hạn chế hiện trạng bệnh són tiểu ở người bệnh

C_ác loại hạt ( hạt hạnh nhân, đậu phộng, hướng dương,..):_ Trong những loại hạt này rất giàu chất dinh dưỡng, vitamin E, magie,…mang tác dụng rất tốt trong việc kiểm soát cân nặng và tương trợ bàng quang.

_Bổ sung Vitamin C:_ Người bệnh cần bổ sung Vitamin C thông qua các loại hoa quả, rau củ bởi nhóm chất này giúp bảo quản collagen. Trong đó, collagen mang vai trò quan trọng trong việc duy trì tính đàn hồi cho da mà còn tương trợ bàng quang trong việc điều trị bệnh són tiểu.

_Tăng cường magie:_ Các loại rau như cải xoăn, bắp cải, bông cải xanh hoặc cải bó xôi,.. là đội ngũ thực vật chứa nhiều magie giúp làm cho dịu đi hiện trạng đi són tiểu ở người bệnh.

Thảo mộc: Một số loại thảo mộc như cây mộc tặc với tác dụng trong trường hợp không cầm được nhu cầu đi són tiểu. Bên cạnh đấy còn mang 1 số loại thực phẩm như cà rốt, táo, hành, bí đỏ, cá giúp điều trị bàng quang.

*Những loại thực phẩm không nên ăn *
_Những loại đồ uống đựng cồn:_ Rượu, bia là các dòng đồ uống can thiệp trực tiếp vào đường truyển dấu hiệu thần kinh từ  não tới bàng quang. Do ấy, dẫn đến hiện trạng mất kiểm soát khả năng nhịn tiểu.

_Không dùng các dòng đồ uống đựng Caffein:_ Hàm lượng caffein trong cơ thể cũng liên quan tới tình trạng són tiểu. Bởi các loại thực phẩm, đồ uống có chứa caffein với tác dụng lợi tiểu, kích thích bàng quang khiến cho bệnh trở nên nặng hơn.

_Không nên ăn những đồ ăn quá ngọt:_ Những món ăn quá ngọt có thể khiến cho tình trạng són tiểu ở người bệnh ngày càng xấu hơn.

_Các loại gia vị cay:_ Thực phẩm quá cay có thể kích thích những lớp xếp trên thành bàng quang, dẫn tới tình trạng són tiểu. Nên tránh các dòng gia vị quá sức cay

*Chữa bệnh són tiểu bằng cách thức tự nhiên *
Ngày nay để tiết kiệm thời gian và thuận tiện cho người dùng thì nhiều người bệnh tuyển lựa một số các thuốc kháng sinh mang thành phần từ thuốc chống trầm cảm hoặc ức chế thần kinh để điều trị chứng són tiểu. Không những thế những dòng thuốc này chỉ có hiệu quả ức chế tạm thời, sẽ biến mất khi dừng thuốc song song tác động tới sự vững mạnh hệ thần kinh của người bệnh.

Do ấy, bí quyết điều trị an toàn và hiệu quả nhất nên là lựa chọn sản phẩm được điều chế từ thiên nhiên chuyên dành cho người bị bệnh tiểu buốt tiểu rắt có uy tín trên thị trường và có thể giúp điều trị tận gốc các triệu chứng này dựa trên lý luận y học Phương Đông.


----------



## thanh hằng (27/12/19)

Đa phần mọi người đều nghĩ trong dưa leo chứa phần lớn nước nên việc ăn dưa sẽ làm cho người bệnh đi tiểu nhiều hơn


----------

